# Best mix ratio for vo7 and sonax bsd ?



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

i Just ordered a couple of bottles of Sonax BSD from the euro car parts sale. I have read a lot about people saying it works better to mix it with Chemical Guys Vo7 but I'm just wondering whats the best mix ratio when doing this 50/50, 70/30 etc ?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I really don't get the whole BSD is clingy or a pain to use on its own but from the posts I've seen I'd say majority who mix with V7 go 50:50.

Maybe mix up in small spritzer bottles and see what you think at different ratios.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

I've had 'mixed' results with mixing it. Previously, C2V3 and BSD 50:50 was awesome, more recently though, it hasn't proven to be as effective. I might be tempted to give it a go with some DI water but nothing else from here on in.

It's actually okay to use neat but you really must use it sparingly. And it certainly isn't going to glide like a good detailer. It really should be considered as a spray sealant though.


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Yeah will definitely be trying it on its own and doing some experimenting aswell. Has anyone tried it on top of collinite 845 ?


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

50/50 works a dream, I'm not sure it's about bsd being clingy, although have seen that posted. For me it's about the seal and durability this stuff gives and easy application. After a couple of washes using this as drying aid method it's like your paint has a force field around it, just so hydrophobic.


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

Yep I have this is my A6 with it applied Coli 845 and BSD after wash





And my current A7 in October winter prep


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

50/50 BSD to V07 has always worked well. You still get the way V07 evaporates into the paint whilst still maintaining the beading from bsd


----------



## liav24 (Oct 28, 2014)

Never had issues with using BSD without mixing, i'm guessing its a problem fixed in the new formula (clear bottles).
But i do mix BSD with V07 as 50:50 and its awesome.
Last time i tried i even added Last touch and Optimum Car Wax for the party (half the amount).


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

liav24 said:


> Never had issues with using BSD without mixing, i'm guessing its a problem fixed in the new formula (clear bottles).


Reading suggests that the formula has not changed it was only ever the bottles

I still use BSD without issue, cant find anything better for under £6 per bottle?


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

The new blue formula doesn't need mixing, slap couple coats on and its good for months


----------



## Jason DC5 (Jan 30, 2010)

dillinja999 said:


> The new blue formula doesn't need mixing, slap couple coats on and its good for months


This.

It's spot on the way it is. I applied BSD a couple of weeks back and it's still looks ace with great beading.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Has anyone got any pics or videos of this mix in action i wanna see what all the fuss is about


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I still found the new blue formula to be grabby and smeared. I guess it depends on your paint, but mine is fussy at the best of times.



sean ryan said:


> Has anyone got any pics or videos of this mix in action i wanna see what all the fuss is about












and in action...


----------



## liav24 (Oct 28, 2014)

About being grabby - for some reason the BSD is not as smooth as all the QD i tried when you wipe it and thats why i mix it, but it definitely has really strong water beading and behaviour, similar to the Soft99 Fusso wax, plus it leaves a nice glossy finish.

I never encountered any smears with the new bottle / formula


----------



## jonesyFX (May 11, 2011)

I have the new BSD formula. Had no issues, although I find if I happen to use one of my "cheaper" microfibres it does feel a little grabby. So I'd say stick to a nice plush quality one and you're laughing!


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Just got around to trying this out, I must say I prefer it mixed 50/50 with v07. Don't get me wrong it's not bad on its own but the v07 just makes it nice and easy to work with and evaporates much quicker and leaves the paint slick, the bsd on its own does leave the paint feeling like it does after the wax it stripped. 

Got a before and after video of it compared with v07, not the best of comparisons though as the car was coated with collinite 845 only a few weeks ago. So will probably do another comparison with a panel stripped of all wax then do 1 half bsd 1 half v07 and see how it goes. 

Other than that I'm very happy with it should keep the car beading great between waxes which is exactly what I need it for. Plus has turned my half bottle of v07 into a full one !


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Sorry for sounding like a douchebag but is there any point mixing the new BSD with V07 i find it great the application is easy no streak's no grabbing and the beading is awesome so why mix it with V07 what's the benefit's?


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

I've used BSD and Clearkote 50/50 and it works really well in my opinion.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Im just going to try this for myself i want to see what all the fuss is about lol


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

I ended up trying this out today and tbh i prefer this mixed 50/50 with CG V07 the V07 just makes it so glossy and silky smooth, I washed the car as normal 3BM open hose rinse then pat dry with the CG Woolly Mammoth then applied this 1 spray per panel 2 sprays on bigger panel's then flip over my towel and buff off job done, All i want to see now is the beading when it rain's so in the mean time here's some pic's 

Before:







BSD/V07 Combo Applied:








Sorry for the bad pic's they were taken on my iphone and it was cloudy but you get the idea the pic's don't do it justice it's very glossy!


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

Try BSD followed by z8


----------



## swanny78 (Mar 22, 2016)

I have experimented a bit with this first time used too much and a mf cloth found it clingy and a pain to rub off. Tried again today used sparingly couple of short sprays a panel and a plush mf drying towel (dodo juice towel in this case) much easier and results are awesome.
























Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

